# Optical Forums > Ophthalmic Optics >  FeatherWates® SPF lenses

## Joann Raytar

According to this website:*http://www.lenscrafters.com/pro_special_3.html*



> FeatherWates® SPF lenses provide 50% more sun protection than other sun lenses - protection beyond UV!


Unless things have changed these should be Vision-Ease SunRx Polarized Brown Polycarbonate lenses.  Vision-Ease isn't making similar claims on their website:*http://www.vision-ease.com/products/sunrx.html*What makes the FW SPF lenses more protective than other Brown Polarized Polycarbonate lenses?  I could see the brown tint filtering out more blue light but does the lens do more than I may have thought?

----------


## shanbaum

Maybe they're filtering out gamma rays.  Lifestyle Dispensing moves into the post-ozone-layer era.

----------


## Steve Machol

[I'm going to assume that FeatherWates® SPF is the same as SunRx® although I myself don't know this for a fact.]

In my former life working for a lens manufacturer I know first hand how careful LensCrafters is when making any product and performance claims.  My experience is that they do not make any claims that cannot be backed up by the data.

Looking at the two sites, it's clear that LensCrafters is taking the '50% more' claim from the comparison between plastic photochromic and SunRx®.  Note that they say '50% more protection than _other_ sun lenses' - not ALL sunlenses.  

The problem with Vision-Ease's chart is that the these are relative values and not real numbers.  Furthermore they do not state what each of the four criteria are based on.  One curious fact is VE's claim that SunRx® has 'optimum performance' in lens transmission.  How can any  sunwear product make that claim? 

Also it appears from the chart that SunRx® equals '100' on this scale, yet some of the bars are more than 25 and some less than 25.  How can this be if 25 is 'optimum'?   :Confused: 

One of my pet peeves is the inappropriate use of numbers and pseudo-statistics by Marketing folks when making performance claims.  I believe Vison Ease needs to clarify their claims concerning SunRx®.

----------


## optigoddess

The SPF Featherwates is a brown polarized lens with Melanin in it.  The lens has a seal of approval from The Skin Cancer Foundation of America (I THINK! - it has approval from a group somewhere....)  

I can't remember who the vendor is as I have not yet completed one entire cup of coffee yet -  when I wake up further & the brain cells become more active, I'll post more.  


{y a w n }  


Karen

----------


## Blake

The Featherwates SPF lenses are indeed Vision-Ease SunRx Polarized Brown Polycarbonate lenses.  They supposedly have a synthetic melanin which blocks out high energy visible light.

----------


## edKENdance

When I managed a couple SGHut stores we used to have an exclusive product called Code Melanin XP which hit the market about 3 years ago.  I guess when Lux acquired SGHut they also acquired the lens tech.  The Code lenses were a lot nicer in my opinion.  They were actually developed by a lady(forget her name) that helped develop revo lenses.  They are supposed to stave off macular degenerative diseases by blocking HEV light.  I've seen some other brands with melanin lenses but I'm not sure if they use the name only to describe the colour of the lens.
You should still be able to find cheap Code MXP's out there if you want a good lens for a few bucks (probably 10-20). Some of the styles were a little questionable though.

----------


## Pete Hanlin

I don't know about the lenses (interesting topic, however), but how did you create the registration symbol (circled "R")?

BTW, I've observed the same thing Steve has concerning LC- they are very tedious and cautious about the product and service claims they make...

----------


## yzf-r1

> *Pete Hanlin said:* 
> I don't know about the lenses (interesting topic, however), but how did you create the registration symbol (circled "R")?


You can copy it onto your clipboard from character map, then paste it into your post.  like this. ® ;)

----------


## Steve Machol

Trademark symbol:
&#153
&#153

Registered trademark:
&reg
&reg

Copyright:
&copy
&copy

----------

